# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  New breed for hunting

## linyera



----------


## 199p

Is it a type of boxer?

----------


## gsp follower

nice one linyera  :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Is it a type of boxer?


No silly 

It's a young Huntress with her dog.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## linyera

The breed is boxer , it does not point to the partridges, but sniffs, follow his trail and blows , It is a different and fun hunt .

----------

